# NWOS October Meeting - Dr. Hasegawa



## JAB (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr. Norito Hasegawa will be our featured speaker at the October 10th NWOS meeting, where he will offer a presentation on "Multifloral Paphiopedilums." 
Anyone in the area, or if you happen to be visiting during that time, are all welcome. 

FB Link: https://www.facebook.com/events/228311674233786/
NW Orchid Society: www.nwos.org

Cheers
Jake


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bet that will be a very interesting presentation.


----------



## JAB (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome to join us!


----------



## troy (Sep 19, 2016)

Where are the pictures?!!!!!


----------



## JAB (Sep 19, 2016)

Pictures of what Troy? Are you huffing paint again??


----------



## JAB (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomorrow night! If you are in the area all are welcome. From what I understand this is the first time he is speaking outside of So Cal in the past 6 years, so come learn about multifloral Paphs from the man himself!


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2016)

Pictures of the meeting!! Plants for show or for sale, or the presentation!!!


----------

